# The Official Bring DerMarr Johnson to Chicago Thread



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Maybe the people in the front office who read the boards will see this more clearly. 

Count me in

1. rlucas


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bring Demarr Johnson to Chicago Thread*



rlucas4257 said:


> Maybe the people in the front office who read the boards will see this more clearly.
> 
> Count me in
> 
> 1. rlucas


It's not often that I get to say this in earnest, but I like the cut of his jib. I second the motion!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bring Demarr Johnson to Chicago Thread*



ScottMay said:


> It's not often that I get to say this in earnest, but I like the cut of his jib. I second the motion!



2. Scott May

Scott, may I commend you in the use of the word "earnest"?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bring Demarr Johnson to Chicago Thread*

LOL, I guess I better join up too since I brought his name up


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bring Demarr Johnson to Chicago Thread*



Mikedc said:


> LOL, I guess I better join up too since I brought his name up



3. MikeDC- Founder and Original Member


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: The Official Bring Demarr Johnson to Chicago Thread*

4. Ron Cey (assuming a non-gimpy power forward can't be found).


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bring Demarr Johnson to Chicago Thread*

Check out the eFG%!

http://www.82games.com/04DEN7A.HTM

A pretty nice profile overall . . . best Roland Rating amongst Nugz regulars.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: The Official Bring Demarr Johnson to Chicago Thread*

His name is DerMarr.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bring Demarr Johnson to Chicago Thread*



ScottMay said:


> Check out the eFG%!
> 
> http://www.82games.com/04DEN7A.HTM
> 
> A pretty nice profile overall . . . best Roland Rating amongst Nugz regulars.


Yikes
some of those stats are staggering. While I wouldnt say DeMarr was responsible for that great run the Nugz had, it certainly is interesting that has Denver got better, Demarrs minutes got higher. I think an argument could be made for a correlation. 

Regarless, I was 100 signatures on this. Then TrueBlue can email the link to our friend Pax. I even invite the realgmers to fill this out. 

:cheers:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bring Demarr Johnson to Chicago Thread*

I'm for it.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bring Demarr Johnson to Chicago Thread*



TripleDouble said:


> I'm for it.


5. TripleDouble


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bring Demarr Johnson to Chicago Thread*

rlucas: I posted this on the other thread but I'll ask you here. Do you know if DerMarr has recovered completely. I remember coming out the guy was a freakish athlete who I think grabed a quarter off the top of the backboard at a Hawks workout.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bring Demarr Johnson to Chicago Thread*

Add my user name.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bring Demarr Johnson to Chicago Thread*



TripleDouble said:


> rlucas: I posted this on the other thread but I'll ask you here. Do you know if DerMarr has recovered completely. I remember coming out the guy was a freakish athlete who I think grabed a quarter off the top of the backboard at a Hawks workout.


When he was the Knicks and I had a part time job there, he hadnt. My guess is that he will never be that freak of an athlete ever again. And that actually works in his favor. He came into the NBA relying on that aspect of his game and ignoring his actual fundamental skills, or so says the scouting report. Whats too bad is that he actually has a ton of basketball skills to go with his length etc. He can shoot the ball. He defends well by moving his feet and using his length. He handles extraordinary for a 6-9 guy. So the accident, in alot of ways, got him back to the fundamentals rather then just relying on jumping over a guy. So thats my answer, its really an opinion. He has been injury free more or less for 2 years. So I think that as an issue can be put away. He is just now a solid basketball player who I still think is growing into his game since his injury. Someone we should take a hard look at. 

On that score, dont be surprised if Jason Williams is similar in how his game evolves now that he is back in the league.


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

count me in


----------



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

Count me in on this as well. Johnson brings all the things that the Bulls are lacking (athleticism, size in the backcourt, etc.) at a very low risk. It just makes sense.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: The Official Bring Demarr Johnson to Chicago Thread*



truebluefan said:


> Add my user name.


6. TrueBlueFan

94 more people and then we will email this link to the Bulls!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

greekadonis said:


> count me in


7. Greek Adonis

93 More!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

onetenthlag said:


> Count me in on this as well. Johnson brings all the things that the Bulls are lacking (athleticism, size in the backcourt, etc.) at a very low risk. It just makes sense.


8. Onetenthlag

92 More!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

as a knick fan i really miss DJ. He could shoot the ball, block shots(hes a sg...but he swats people), and his defense really improved in denver. i miss him. oh well...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

miz like!






:greatjob:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> miz like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9. Mizenkay

91 More!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> as a knick fan i really miss DJ. He could shoot the ball, block shots(hes a sg...but he swats people), and his defense really improved in denver. i miss him. oh well...


Can we put you on our list?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Count me in!










I'm surprised EROB never tried the neck brace. (yah, i know dermarr was seriously hurt) They share the same taste in sweaters.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: The Official Bring Demarr Johnson to Chicago Thread*



rlucas4257 said:


> On that score, dont be surprised if Jason Williams is similar in how his game evolves *now that he is back in the league.*


On a side note, when did this happen?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

An interesting suggestion... To be honest, I know little about him. I know he had the bad accident a few years back while with the Hawks. Judging from his games played the last two seasons, he seems fairly durable. Right around 70 games per season... His shooting percentage simply skyrocketed last season. He was a sub-40% shooter his first three seasons and he hits for 49.9% this year? I'd have to agree with RLucas - it may well be his injury forcing him to concentrate on actual skills rather than raw athletics.

what's his status? Unrestriced or restricted (or is he even a FA?) and why in the world would Denver not wrap him up? The only reservation I would have with the guy is he's been on three teams in four years. His injury, I'm sure, is a cause for some of that, but I'd tend to think there's more to it. He sure did seem to find life in Denver tho. Frankly, I'd rather have a guy like him on-board over a Googs or Malik Allen. All things being equal - sign me up!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.denverpost.com/sports/ci_2945273


_*WOAI.com reported Johnson is among the shooting guards the San Antonio Spurs are interested in.* The Nuggets also have shooting guard Voshon Lenard, who was limited to three games last season because of an Achilles injury, and rookie swingman Julius Hodge on the roster.

Vandeweghe said Nuggets coach George Karl likes the way the team is set up.

"We have Voshon Lenard. We are still hopeful that we can get Buck and D.J. back," Vande- weghe said. "That's a team that with the addition of Voshon Lenard that we like."

Vandeweghe is interested in adding a backup small forward and could re-sign free agent Wesley Person. The Nuggets have 11 players with guaranteed contracts and hold a team option on point guard Luis Flores.
"We're looking at one or two things, shooting guards and backup small forwards. We've got a lot of guys already," Vande- weghe said.

Free-agent shooting guards on Denver's radar are Charlotte's Keith Bogans and Seattle's Flip Murray. Bogans' agent, Mike Harrison, said his client is interested in Denver, but there are other teams interested as well._



is johnson UFA or RFA?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> is johnson UFA or RFA?


According to this, UFA.

http://www.nba.com/transactions/player_movement2005_free_agents.html


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

I'm definitely all for it. He's got enough skill and height to compensate for lost athleticism. He can really handle the ball for his height, that's one thing the Bulls really don't have. #1 player in his high school class (iirc), go for it.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

If the Spurs' interest in DerMarr is genuine, then I'm twice as sold on him.

(Of course, it also probably ensures we won't get him.)


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Count me in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10. Kukoc4ever

90 more! Anyone want some?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> An interesting suggestion... To be honest, I know little about him. I know he had the bad accident a few years back while with the Hawks. Judging from his games played the last two seasons, he seems fairly durable. Right around 70 games per season... His shooting percentage simply skyrocketed last season. He was a sub-40% shooter his first three seasons and he hits for 49.9% this year? I'd have to agree with RLucas - it may well be his injury forcing him to concentrate on actual skills rather than raw athletics.
> 
> what's his status? Unrestriced or restricted (or is he even a FA?) and why in the world would Denver not wrap him up? The only reservation I would have with the guy is he's been on three teams in four years. His injury, I'm sure, is a cause for some of that, but I'd tend to think there's more to it. He sure did seem to find life in Denver tho. Frankly, I'd rather have a guy like him on-board over a Googs or Malik Allen. All things being equal - sign me up!


11. Fl_Flash

89 to go! Cmon People!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Snuffleupagus said:


> I'm definitely all for it. He's got enough skill and height to compensate for lost athleticism. He can really handle the ball for his height, that's one thing the Bulls really don't have. #1 player in his high school class (iirc), go for it.


12. Snuffleupagus

12 down, 88 to go people!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> If the Spurs' interest in DerMarr is genuine, then I'm twice as sold on him.
> 
> (Of course, it also probably ensures we won't get him.)


They certainly have an eye for that undiscovered gem. Who knows, maybe they put Johnson in spot of Bowens down the line. But I would think we could give him more PT. 


Either way, I wish I could double add you. 

88 to go, lets pick up the pace people!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

This is a fun thread, but are you seriously going to send a list of nameless internet posters who want Dermarr Johnson to John Paxson?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> This is a fun thread, but are you seriously going to send a list of nameless internet posters who want Dermarr Johnson to John Paxson?



Sure. Why not?

They watch the boards. The openly admitted to that. They have someone on this board who talks to members of the board. I think they would consider it. I think my point is when was the last time a board could get 100 people to agree on anything? Post a trade idea, youd be lucky to get 5 people to agree on it. If everyone agrees on Dermarr, then it might be a pretty compelling case.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> This is a fun thread, but are you seriously going to send a list of nameless internet posters who want Dermarr Johnson to John Paxson?


Vox populi vox Dei, I say.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

By the way everything's been turning out, he'll go to either PHO or MIA because they have seemingly infinite cap space. 

But put me down anyways....


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Don't get me wrong, I don't think its a bad idea or anything. I love the ambition.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> By the way everything's been turning out, he'll go to either PHO or MIA because they have seemingly infinite cap space.
> 
> But put me down anyways....


13. Electric Slim

Slim with the lucky number 13. 87 more to go. I see some people lurking, get on this thread and sign up!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Don't get me wrong, I don't think its a bad idea or anything. I love the ambition.


Worst case scenario, he gets a good laugh. But if Kismet signs on, then you know we have their attention!

Speaking of Kismet, where is my mate?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> Vox populi vox Dei, I say.


You think? I doubt it. If that were true, I think the Bulls roster would have looked significantly different in 1999 than it did. :smilewink 

Wouldn't it be fascinating though to see what would happen if a team actually applied that proverb? Maybe even make a reality TV show out of it?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> You think? I doubt it. If that were true, I think the Bulls roster would have looked significantly different in 1999 than it did. :smilewink
> 
> Wouldn't it be fascinating though to see what would happen if a team actually applied that proverb? Maybe even make a reality TV show out of it?


I don't know what would happen on the court, but I can guarantee one thing -- we'd sure as hell have better-looking cheerleaders.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> I don't know what would happen on the court, but I can guarantee one thing -- we'd sure as hell have better-looking cheerleaders.


Damn straight. This is sounding more and more like a viable reality TV show all the time. Maybe the New Orleans Saints or Tampa Bay Devil Rays would take us up on it? 

And you know Donald Sterling would be down as long as the network picked up all salaries exceeding the cap.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Damn straight. This is sounding more and more like a viable reality TV show all the time. Maybe the New Orleans Saints or Tampa Bay Devil Rays would take us up on it?
> 
> And you know Donald Sterling would be down as long as the network picked up all salaries exceeding the cap.


Yeah, and throw the Royals into the mix. They ought to start auctioning off the opportunity to start a real, live major league baseball game and see how much money they can raise. 

The sad thing is that the caliber of pitching wouldn't be all that out of whack with what their paid professionals are giving them.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I wanted DerMarr on this team last year and I still want him on next year's team, and it's not because I'm a UC homer. Count me in.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

CiMa said:


> I wanted DerMarr on this team last year and I still want him on next year's team, and it's not because I'm a UC homer. Count me in.


14. Cima

86 to go. I would think we would be in the mid 40s by now. Cmon people, Sign up!


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Add me. I'd like to Johnson in Chicago or Houston.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> Add me. I'd like to Johnson in Chicago or Houston.


15. Fanofall8472

Sure, he said Houston as well but we will take it. 85 to go people!


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Sounds good. Why not? 16


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

ChiBulls2315 said:


> Why not? 16


16. Chibbles2315

Now we have a real oldschooler from ESPN on here. No reason we cant have 84 more. Whats holding you back, sign up NOW!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Im kind of like Sam Kinisons character from Back to School when he was screaming at his students.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

DerMarr AND JWill, and they can earn extra cash doing some parking lot go-kart races after games.




Really, though...DerMarr, and if we can't find that big, tough D 2, JWill, if we can do it in budget. Not bad for next season. Not perfect, but not bad.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> DerMarr AND JWill, and they can earn extra cash doing some parking lot go-kart races after games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

rlucas4257 said:


> Im kind of like Sam Kinisons character from Back to School when he was screaming at his students.




yeah, except that was jack black.


:smilewink


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

ScottMay said:


>





Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Sounds like a good idea, all things considered. Sign me up.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Add me to the list. I too wanted him last season.

Also add me to the :When I die, I want to come back as Rlucas list.


----------



## Buford T. (Mar 8, 2005)

It's such a good idea you got the attention of someone who rarely bothers to post.

Hi Pax!! Good job buddy!!


----------



## NDAVE01 (Sep 27, 2002)

I rarely post, but I figured I'd support the cause. I've been interested in him for a little while now. Does any one know if he played any point guard for denver or has the ability. If so, that would make him an ideal fit to match up with Gordan in the backcourt. Also, he would allow the Bulls to play an extremely long lineup, which could make for a great zone defense. Imagine this:

PG - Kirk Hinrich 6'4" (6'3.75" in shoes should make you 6'4" as the NBA goes)
SG - Dermarr Johnson 6'9"
SF - Luol Deng 6'9" (and growing, extremely long)
PF - Tyson Chandler 7'2"
C - Eddy Curry 6'11" (very Long)


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

I guess I am #21.

OT: rlucas is such a force of nature... just blowing out of and back into our lives.

p.s. I along with anyone else with as high a post count probably need mentoring/counciling.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> I guess I am #21.
> 
> OT: rlucas is such a force of nature... just blowing out of and back into our lives.
> 
> p.s. I along with anyone else with as high a post count probably need mentoring/counciling.



79 to go! Come on people we can do better then that!

Force of Nature? Thanks for the kind words, I think, Mate.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll say no

Dissent is healthy


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I'll say no
> 
> Dissent is healthy


I knew someone was going to do this. LOL. You rebel.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm down.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I'll say no
> 
> Dissent is healthy


We don't allow dissention here. Get back in line.



> cos when I see that union man walking down the street
> 
> Hes the man who decides if I live or I die, if I starve, or I eat
> 
> ...


The Kinks, _Get Back in Line_


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Cheers, I'm back from self-imposed exile.

:cheers: to all

Love the DJ idea, count me in!

With all the bad luck the Bulls have endured, maybe it would be our turn to get lucky this time.

I like TB's thought of BOTH DJ & Jay, does anyone else think its possible?


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

And my reasons being is that Dermarr couldn't defend a ham sandwich before his accident 

He has some versatility to his offensive game in the admittedly little I saw him play last year in Denver but his lack of physicality and his frailness bothers me 

Just because he's 6'9 and has a bit of offensive versatility ? 

We're already got that guy who's 10 times better . Goes by the name of Luol

Da Ma ain't the big guard we're looking for to clamp the stud

I'd like to see how EBaz fits in the rotation 

We could have a pretty nice defensive perimeter with Duhon and Hinrich and Baz with Deng and Noce

Benji is our punch scorer in the guard rotation with supplementary scoring from Hinrich , Pargo and if needed , Piatowski, who in case you missed it actually finished toward the top of 3 point FG% last season , AND , actually bailed us out of a few tight spots when we needed something from him 

That's what vets do ( or are supposed to do ) and he , Fella , and Griff came through at crucial times for us last year 

Da Ma as the Nugz mid season turn around?

C'mon

The team was stale . Melo was his own private idaho and Furious George came in , grabbed em by the nads and spun them around like a boy with a new box of yo yo's

And the only reason San Antonio would be looking at him is if Devin Brown wants to leavbe town for more money and/or playing time 

Brown is , in my opinion , a superior player 

Parker, Manu, Bowen , Udrich , Barry, .. Scola and Oberto coming on board that could push Horry into some small forward minutes 

Where exactly would Da Ma be playing and who would he playing ahead of ?

Similarly on the Bulls.. I just don't see who he would be playing ahead of unless he can prove he is a more effective game winning option than Ben Gordon and/or a more robust and rugged defender than Eddie Basden ( who admittedly has to prove himself )

Let that nob , Isiah Thomas , throw the MLE at him just because he's 6'9 and "athletic". Whoops too late Nob Thomas already threw his wad at Jerome James .


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> Cheers, I'm back from self-imposed exile.
> 
> :cheers: to all
> 
> ...


Only if we hire a team of occupational therapists and convince Pappy Reinsdorf to build a new outpatients wing with state of the art orthopaedic facilities down at the Bert


----------



## Swan (Jun 27, 2005)

put me on too. For the right price, he's a good guy to have.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Only if we hire a team of occupational therapists and convince Pappy Reinsdorf to build a new outpatients wing with state of the art orthopaedic facilities down at the Bert


Pitch the postgame go-kart angle, and Uncle Jer will be on board like a hobo on a flatcar of bourbon.

Heck, charge $15 a head to watch the parking lot race, and Bill Wirtz will want a piece of the action, as long as they didn't want to do something smart, like put the race on TV.

Maybe they could compromise and the races could be broadcast on Movietone, or some other newsreel in between the talkies.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

I'm in. Great thread.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

*X*_smARTmouf_


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

When I have a slow down in the market tomorrow, I will tabulate. But there better 50 plus by 10am cst time tomorrow!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Pitch the postgame go-kart angle, and Uncle Jer will be on board like a hobo on a flatcar of bourbon.
> 
> Heck, charge $15 a head to watch the parking lot race, and Bill Wirtz will want a piece of the action, as long as they didn't want to do something smart, like put the race on TV.
> 
> Maybe they could compromise and the races could be broadcast on Movietone, or some other newsreel in between the talkies.


I think hobo is a word , that sadly , is not used enough in modern society

Its kind of a kerouacian throwback

Love your work


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

rlucas4257 said:


> When I have a slow down in the market tomorrow, I will tabulate. But there better 50 plus by 10am cst time tomorrow!


Sam Kinison RIP

That was funny by the way 

Back to school is one of my faves


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Sounds good to me, as long as the price is right.


----------



## jbob2 (Jul 16, 2002)

Haven't posted in a while... but I'm all for DJ.

He's a low risk high reward guy that could be the big 2/3 thats fits here.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I think hobo is a word , that sadly , is not used enough in modern society
> 
> Its kind of a kerouacian throwback
> 
> Love your work


Nothing kills a joke like deconstructing it, but the use of the term "hobo" was an intentional throwback term , that set up the old-timey "Movietone" rip on Bill Wirtz later in the post. 

And while I agree that there is a riding the rails aspect to Kerouac, I think Steinbeck is probably a stronger tie to the whole "hobo" aura permeating his work, with his focus on salt-of-the-earth misery and suffering in travel.

Dean Moriarity (Neil Cassidy) is too much of a rough, but somehow clean, quasi gay fantasy icon to fit the "hobo" mold.


Edit: Geesh. Talk about taking an off topic comment and rolling with it even further off topic. Sorry.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Yes! Bring DJ to chicago. He would be a quality shooter and defender to bring off the bench.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'm all for it, as long as we don't overpay...


----------



## BullsFan4Ever (Oct 8, 2004)

Count me in and does anyone know what kind of injuries he had after the accident? I remember hearing about it but I dont think that I got the specifics on it. Regardless the numbers are pretty impressive so the kid deserves a look at the least.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

eh, I suppose he's as decent an idea as any other roster filler. Is there a column for *whatever*? :whoknows: 

hes nothing to get exited about. If he was, the Nuggets would want him with their SG issues. If George Karl can't get exited about him, I doubt Skiles will. A dynamic which will most likely means this idea will never be conceived by the BUlls, let alone aborted by the coaching staff. He doesn't fit this team, as in I agree with Sausage king, he wouldn't have a new superior role thats not already covered. Ben and Pike will handle the shooting. Baz, Noc and Deng will handle the defense. He's not really a jib guy either. He's not a bad guy. Just not our type. 
You want to join the Bulls you're going to be a defender first and formost too if the Bulls aren't desperate or in a funny situation. 

He's OK i guess if you want to have insurance for some injuries. As a last minute addition if they can't find anyone else to throw 2.2 million at..well whateva. Not necesarily against it. Don't see this happening though. 
The remaining financial options are likely for frontcourt help anyways

this is bound to remain an annual or semiannual tradition it seems on these boards... 'Looking for Dermarr'. I'm just glad weve finally put Darius Rice, Jamal Crawford, Quintel Woods, Eddie Robinson, Darius Miles etc etc to bed. Dermarr is staying up late. 

Bottom line. The Bulls weren't interested before. Probably haven't changed. They must already have this guy in the no thanks category 

BTW welcome back to rlucas


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Nothing kills a joke like deconstructing it, but the use of the term "hobo" was an intentional throwback term , that set up the old-timey "Movietone" rip on Bill Wirtz later in the post.
> 
> And while I agree that there is a riding the rails aspect to Kerouac, I think Steinbeck is probably a stronger tie to the whole "hobo" aura permeating his work, with his focus on salt-of-the-earth misery and suffering in travel.


Of Mice and Men ..



> Dean Moriarity (Neil Cassidy) is too much of a rough, but somehow clean, quasi gay fantasy icon to fit the "hobo" mold..


Dean was all man ... hush your mouth

He wasn't gay alright !!!

It was just the guys that he let blow him that were


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

It's great to see some of you posting again. Hope you have had a good summer.


----------



## Swan (Jun 27, 2005)

BullsFan4Ever said:


> Count me in and does anyone know what kind of injuries he had after the accident? I remember hearing about it but I dont think that I got the specifics on it. Regardless the numbers are pretty impressive so the kid deserves a look at the least.


Broken neck, I think, was the most serious injury. judging by this report:

http://quickstart.clari.net/qs_se/webnews/wed/ca/Ubkp-johnson.RukM_DO1.html 

the neck was it and he didn't need surgery.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Great thread if I say so myself. Look at some of the oldtimers who came back to post on this! And look at some of the newbies who have showed up on this thread. Whats interesting is outside of 2 dissenters the response has been overwhelming positive. I cant remember another thread where their was unaminous support. Heck, even the second Jwill went down on the motorbike there was 25% of the posters on realgm actually glad it happened (one famously said that the Williams parents were dumb people). So good thread. Ill count the votes in a bit. But I want 50 by the time I get back and a 100 later in the day. Then Ill see if TBF will email the link to his buddies in the Bulls.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Yeah I'm in! Lets bring a hobo to Chicago! Ummm..that was what this thread was about..right? right?



Seriously though I have always liked Dermarr's game and he has recovered nicely from the injury. I say we could stand to give him a flyer and Jay Will also if we let Griffin & Pargo go.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Count me in. Rock the Vote!!


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm all for it! Him and JWill could be nice additions who have to prove a lot of doubters!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Nothing kills a joke like deconstructing it, but the use of the term "hobo" was an intentional throwback term , that set up the old-timey "Movietone" rip on Bill Wirtz later in the post.
> 
> And while I agree that there is a riding the rails aspect to Kerouac, I think Steinbeck is probably a stronger tie to the whole "hobo" aura permeating his work, with his focus on salt-of-the-earth misery and suffering in travel.
> 
> Dean Moriarity (Neil Cassidy) is too much of a rough, but somehow clean, quasi gay fantasy icon to fit the "hobo" mold.


Reading. What a waste of time.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

rlucas4257 said:


> Great thread if I say so myself. Look at some of the oldtimers who came back to post on this! And look at some of the newbies who have showed up on this thread. *Whats interesting is outside of 2 dissenters the response has been overwhelming positive.*


I'm not exactly a dissenter. My first impresion is simply that he's not the Bulls kind of player, and the Bulls wouldn't go for this unless they were really in a bind. Karl and Skiles/Pax probably share the same opinion. Theyve had a chance before to pick him up and didn't. I don't see that changing now. However I'd be willing to cheer for him if it ever materialized in the unlikely event. 

He's not about to play ahead of anybody anyways IMO. He's not an upgrade to anything the Bulls have now. His role would be as a backup plan I guess. In short, I think the Bulls like the guys they have now more than they would Dermarrvelous 
Plus, they are probably using their resources to pick up a big guy


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

i'm in.

wait - who the hell am I? :whofarted 

oh well...count me in anyway :wave:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm somewhat impartial to Dermarr as a player. Just seems very average. But seeing how many people here would love him here, not to mention the Spurs' interest, go ahead and put me on there!


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Reading. What a waste of time.


That's just TomB#1 way of saying that Dermarr is too skinny.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Electric Slim said:


> That's just TomB#1 way of saying that Dermarr is too skinny.


Oh, I get it. As soon as I saw the word "Steinbeck" I got dizzy and everything went dark.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

rosenthall said:


> Sounds like a good idea, all things considered. Sign me up.


17. Rosenthal

Cmon people.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Add me to the list. I too wanted him last season.
> 
> Also add me to the :When I die, I want to come back as Rlucas list.


18. Chifanica.

I see some mods not on the list!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Buford T. said:


> It's such a good idea you got the attention of someone who rarely bothers to post.
> 
> Hi Pax!! Good job buddy!!


19. Buford T

Great name

Keep coming back to the boards.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

NDAVE01 said:


> I rarely post, but I figured I'd support the cause. I've been interested in him for a little while now. Does any one know if he played any point guard for denver or has the ability. If so, that would make him an ideal fit to match up with Gordan in the backcourt. Also, he would allow the Bulls to play an extremely long lineup, which could make for a great zone defense. Imagine this:
> 
> PG - Kirk Hinrich 6'4" (6'3.75" in shoes should make you 6'4" as the NBA goes)
> SG - Dermarr Johnson 6'9"
> ...


20. Ndave01

Cmon, 80 more.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> I guess I am #21.
> 
> OT: rlucas is such a force of nature... just blowing out of and back into our lives.
> 
> p.s. I along with anyone else with as high a post count probably need mentoring/counciling.


21. Johnston, along with DMD, my long term mates on all the boards


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Pay Ton said:


> I'm down.


22. Pay Ton


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> Cheers, I'm back from self-imposed exile.
> 
> :cheers: to all
> 
> ...


And number 23, from North Carolina is..............Spin Doctor!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Swan said:


> put me on too. For the right price, he's a good guy to have.



24. Swan. Much better to be a swan then a duck! :eek8:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

settinUpShop said:


> I'm in. Great thread.


26. Settinupshop

Thanks, I agree on this thread!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

smARTmouf said:


> *X*_smARTmouf_


27. smartmouf

73 more to go!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

ballafromthenorth said:


> Sounds good to me, as long as the price is right.


28. Ballafromthenorth

Price will be right.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

jbob2 said:


> Haven't posted in a while... but I'm all for DJ.
> 
> He's a low risk high reward guy that could be the big 2/3 thats fits here.



29. jbob2

The thread has brought people back, in the dead of summer!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

7thwatch said:


> Yes! Bring DJ to chicago. He would be a quality shooter and defender to bring off the bench.



30. 7thwatch

70 more to go. Jesus people


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> I'm all for it, as long as we don't overpay...


31. King Joseus

69, 69, 69 to go. I just like saying 69


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

BullsFan4Ever said:


> Count me in and does anyone know what kind of injuries he had after the accident? I remember hearing about it but I dont think that I got the specifics on it. Regardless the numbers are pretty impressive so the kid deserves a look at the least.



32. Bullsfan4ever


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> Yeah I'm in! Lets bring a hobo to Chicago! Ummm..that was what this thread was about..right? right?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though I have always liked Dermarr's game and he has recovered nicely from the injury. I say we could stand to give him a flyer and Jay Will also if we let Griffin & Pargo go.


And from Central Arkansas, Number 33. Ace20004u

Didnt I already count you? Oops


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

badfish said:


> Count me in. Rock the Vote!!


34. Badfish, in honor of the Oaktree!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Rodman said:


> I'm all for it! Him and JWill could be nice additions who have to prove a lot of doubters!


35. My Dutch Sister, Rodman!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm all for getting DerMarr Johnson. I've always been a fan of his since Cincy. He's always had the physical tools to be great (unfortunately for that accident). 

I would love to give him the rest of the MLE. He can play SG, and from what I remember, he has decent handles. 

The Question is, has Pax said he would look at him? I have a feeling Pax won't look into getting any FA until he locks up Tyson and Eddy


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Bull_Market said:


> i'm in.
> 
> wait - who the hell am I? :whofarted
> 
> oh well...count me in anyway :wave:


Ill tell you who you are. Your someone who is number 36 on this most excellent frickin thread

36. Bull_Market

Could this be a Bull market for Dermarr?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I'm all for getting DerMarr Johnson. I've always been a fan of his since Cincy. He's always had the physical tools to be great (unfortunately for that accident).
> 
> I would love to give him the rest of the MLE. He can play SG, and from what I remember, he has decent handles.
> 
> The Question is, has Pax said he would look at him? I have a feeling Pax won't look into getting any FA until he locks up Tyson and Eddy


37. Theanimal23

Was this another double count?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

You seem to have forgotten me, rlucas. I bring support to your cause, despite viewing Dermarr as an average player. I still think he could fit here.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

yodurk said:


> You seem to have forgotten me, rlucas. I bring support to your cause, despite viewing Dermarr as an average player. I still think he could fit here.


38. Yodurk

sorry mate


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> 30. 7thwatch
> 
> 70 more to go. Jesus people



I'm in as long as I don't have to be a Jesus people.
No rainbow hair for me.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Sigifrith said:


> I'm in as long as I don't have to be a Jesus people.
> No rainbow hair for me.



39. Sigifrith

only 39? Very disappointing people


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

For Fricks sake people, 61 more to go. Come on. Where is Dabullz on this? Or DMD?


----------

